# American marrying German: Where to get a few documents.



## nola92 (Feb 10, 2016)

Hello. I'm currently in the process of getting all the documents ready for marriage to my girlfriend (who is German) in Germany. Now birth certificate is an easy one, where to get the Apostille is also already know. What I'm wondering is about the document saying how I'm single and how I'm not in the army. Not really sure what they want. Something about an oath at a notary? but do i need to get a form then have it notarized or what? 

here is a list of what i need
http://i.imgur.com/w4lN6UK.jpg

it doesn't say i need an Apostille on this list, i just think so because of the embassy site says it

Thanks all


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

nola92 said:


> Hello. I'm currently in the process of getting all the documents ready for marriage to my girlfriend (who is German) in Germany. Now birth certificate is an easy one, where to get the Apostille is also already know. What I'm wondering is about the document saying how I'm single and how I'm not in the army. Not really sure what they want. Something about an oath at a notary? but do i need to get a form then have it notarized or what?
> 
> here is a list of what i need
> http://i.imgur.com/w4lN6UK.jpg
> ...



You need an 'Affidavit of Eligibility to Marry':

https://travel.state.gov/content/passports/en/abroad/events-and-records/marriage.html


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

If your girlfriend is catholic and you want to marry in a church f.i. Bavaria, you 'll need an appointment by the local bishop too. Ask the local priest before.

Hochzeit: Welche Unterlagen für Standesamt und Kirche? | Eltern.de


----------

